
Snickerdoodle is a $55 mini PC for DIY robotics (and more) - ogcricket
http://liliputing.com/2015/10/snickerdoodle-is-a-35-mini-pc-for-diy-robotics-and-more.html#disqus_thread
======
howardbeware
The comparison table (
[https://www.crowdsupply.com/krtkl/snickerdoodle#comparison-t...](https://www.crowdsupply.com/krtkl/snickerdoodle#comparison-
table) ) includes a bunch of common, but under powered platforms (Arduino,
RPi, BBB). It should really be compared against higher-powered FPGA-based
platforms like the Numato Opsis.

------
marccanter
I like this combo of feature set and price - it addresses the short comings of
its competatitors and (hopefully) will provide us with the kind of robust,
flexible platform we need.

Now we gotta get us some of these puppies.

Can you say "distributed networked enviornment?"

------
ogcricket
A palm-sized, reconfigurable Linux computer that connects to the real world
with ARM, FPGA, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, and 154 I/O for the price of a wireless-
enabled Raspberry Pi

